# Excel from a smartphone- what all can you do these days?



## sitewolf (Aug 10, 2012)

OK, I'm fairly tech savvy normally, but not when it comes to phones....still don't have a smartphone. But with the screen sizes and technology in general increasing, the ability to run some Excel spreads would justify things for me. I know there are apps like OfficeSuite out there, but that's all I know...

I run a fantasy sports site...and it would sure come in handy if I didn't always have to have my laptop and wifi to pick up stats every day.
I have various spreads built that utilize web queries and macros to do what I need to do- usually the end result are csv files I then upload to my site.

Are smartphones at the level now I could run those spreads, create csv's, and upload them all from my phone? Or is that silly overkill, and it would be easier to program perl, etc scripts online to accomplish this (the problem there being, I'm not a programmer)


----------



## sitewolf (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for moving this to a place where nobody looks....I'm facing a weekend without internet at home, so the answer is time sensitive for me because I could get a new phone tonight


----------



## xenou (Aug 10, 2012)

I believe this forum gets a lot of visits - especially from the geeky types who just like to talk about programming/Excel/etc.  However, I don't use a smartphone so I've no information on the topic.  Offhand, I would think that the key component you are looking for is if you can use macros in a smartphone Excel app.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 10, 2012)

> thanks for moving this to a place where nobody looks....I'm facing a weekend without internet at home, so the answer is time sensitive for me because I could get a new phone tonight​


Au contraire!

The Excel Questions forum moves pretty fast, so if you question is not answered in the first hour, it will probably fall a few pages back.  Questions like the one you asked, typically do not get a lot of quick replies.  Also, this actually is the forum to post all Excel-discussion types questions.

BTW, I left a link in the Excel Questions forum where you question was asked, so it can actually be seen from *both* forums, so it should actually increase the views and chances for replies.


----------

